# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  رسالة مدينتي الدامر وعطبره

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياابو البدور
المريخ عندك شد حيلك بس ابعد لينا عن بوست المباراة

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*توكل على لله و هات ما عندك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الان وصول بعثة المريخ بسلام الي مدينة الدامر وهي تحل ببرج المعلم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بعدين بوريكم الصور
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غايتو الصور الله يعين بس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق يا بدرالدين ان شاءالله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*بركاتك يا ابو البدور انا خائف غايتو منك اقصد من مبارة بكرة 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*صراحة الكل فى غفلة وفود الهلال وصلت عطبرة منذ الأمس والبقية فى السكة والآن كل أمال الهلال  معلقة فى مباراة الغد المصيرية للمريخ أمام أمل عطبرة وسيحاول جمهور الهلال التخريب وحصب لاعبى المريخ قبل وأثنا وبعد المباراة فاحرصوا على حماية ناديكم وفريقكم من فسقة الهلال ودجالى وشعوزى الهلال 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وصول عربة شرطة لحماية لاعبي المريخ تعسكر في الفندق وتحل معهم اين ما كانو في الحل والترحال
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا بدر الدين الربيكا بتاعك دا كرهنا ياااااااااااخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

يا بدر الدين الربيكا بتاعك دا كرهنا ياااااااااااخ 




الكج ده لي هسه ماسوا ليهو موبايل كويس او كاميرا ؟؟
ماعارف المريخ بجي عطبره وشندي تلات مرات في الممتاز وللا شنو !!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الكج ده لي هسه ماسوا ليهو موبايل كويس او كاميرا ؟؟
ماعارف المريخ بجي عطبره وشندي تلات مرات في الممتاز وللا شنو !!!




دا ناشف عبد الجبار 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

صراحة الكل فى غفلة وفود الهلال وصلت عطبرة منذ الأمس والبقية فى السكة والآن كل أمال الهلال  معلقة فى مباراة الغد المصيرية للمريخ أمام أمل عطبرة وسيحاول جمهور الهلال التخريب وحصب لاعبى المريخ قبل وأثنا وبعد المباراة فاحرصوا على حماية ناديكم وفريقكم من فسقة الهلال ودجالى وشعوزى الهلال 




أكيد سيحاول جمهور الهلال التخريب و حصب الحجارة ، لأنهم لم يأتوا ليستمتعوا بهذا الماتش . يجب على جمهور المريخ حماية فريقه ، لا تنتظروا الشرطة و الاتحاد لحمايتكم .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الكج ده لي هسه ماسوا ليهو موبايل كويس او كاميرا ؟؟
ماعارف المريخ بجي عطبره وشندي تلات مرات في الممتاز وللا شنو !!!







جلاكسي اس توووووو
بعدين الصور دي عندها معاي مشكلة 
يا اخ المره الفاتت الكيرا ابت لي عديل مش يا ها كميرا كولا
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

صراحة الكل فى غفلة وفود الهلال وصلت عطبرة منذ الأمس والبقية فى السكة والآن كل أمال الهلال  معلقة فى مباراة الغد المصيرية للمريخ أمام أمل عطبرة وسيحاول جمهور الهلال التخريب وحصب لاعبى المريخ قبل وأثنا وبعد المباراة فاحرصوا على حماية ناديكم وفريقكم من فسقة الهلال ودجالى وشعوزى الهلال 




أكيد جمهور الهلال جاء للتخريب و حصب الحجارة ، لم يأتوا من أجل الاستمتاع بهذا الماتش . يجب أن تحموا فريقكم ، لا تنتظروا الشرطة و لا الاتحاد ليحميكم .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					


أكيد سيحاول جمهور الهلال التخريب و حصب الحجارة ، لأنهم لم يأتوا ليستمتعوا بهذا الماتش . يجب على جمهور المريخ حماية فريقه ، لا تنتظروا الشرطة و الاتحاد لحمايتكم .




للاسف جمهور المريخ جاي منه الالتراس فقط
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المهم نطمن الجميع البحث تحت الانظار 
وهي بحمايتنا في مدينة الدامر وباذن الله التمرين مغلق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يستر ويعدي المباراة دي بخير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ربنا يستر ويعدي المباراة دي بخير



اللهم امين يا مورتا 
بس المشكله انو وين جمهور المريخ المفترض يجو ستين بص
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بالله عليك ماتجيب لى صورة ابراهومة هنا
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*نسأل الله أن يوفق المريخ 
شكرا على الصور
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم وباذنه تعالى منتصرين ومن يفرح اخيرا يفرح كثيرا تشكر الحبيب احمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبوالبدور . . . بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يتدرب المريخ اليوم  في الساعه 9 م تحت حراسة مشدده من الشرطة علي ملعب استاد عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*احمر مكة خليك مرابط مع البعثة والحقنا كل راس ساعة 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*سافرتا معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اها نسوى شنو عاد 
الله يجيب العواقب سليمة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

سافرتا معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اها نسوى شنو عاد 
الله يجيب العواقب سليمة



دايرين  نفتح صفحة جديده ونصدر عفو عام  ان شاء الله يجيب فائدة
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الجلافيط دايما يجرجرونا و يعملوت زوبعة للمباريات التي برغبون تن نتعطل فيها 
هسي لو ما بورة منهم الأمل دا داير ليهو قومة نفس زي دا
اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصرا مببنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

بالله عليك ماتجيب لى صورة ابراهومة هنا



غالي والطلب رخيص 
اصلاً اتعمدت اني ما اصور ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غالي والطلب رخيص 
اصلاً اتعمدت اني ما اصور ابراهومه



انا داير صورة ابراهومة 
*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*طريق الأسفلت الداخلي (ليس طريق التحدي) الذي يربط بين مدينتي الدامروعطبرة يمر وفي منتصف المسافة بقرية العكد غرب اسمنت عطبرة التي ينتسب اليها 3 أونلايناب وهم العكادي والعكادي الأصلي ومصطفي منصور .. 90 % من سكان القرية مريخاب وقليل جداً منهم هليلاب واليوم سيتمتع الزعيم بتشجيع حار جداً من أهل العكد فمرحباً بالعزيز (الزعيم) وأهلاً بكل منتسبيه في بلد الحديد والنار .
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غالي والطلب رخيص 
اصلاً اتعمدت اني ما اصور ابراهومه



الراجل ده لسة ما استقال ؟؟؟؟؟ ولا اقالوهو ؟؟؟؟؟ الله اكون في عون كروجر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تحرك البعثه برفقتها 
الالتراس روابط المريخ وتجمع روابط المريخ لجنة التعبئه 
والكل بسلام وربنا يوصلهم بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*صحبتكم السلامة 
*

----------

